# Baratza Virtuoso for home grinder - thoughts?



## chiffonodd (May 22, 2016)

Anyone use one of these or have something else they prefer for grinding at home? Will be using for drip not espresso.

[Edit] not joining coffee forums to ask bc my bank acct would never recover.


----------



## bkultra (May 22, 2016)

It's very well respected grinder for drip on the coffee forums. I use a Baratza Forté BG for drip, pour over, press and I'm very happy with its consistency and adjustability. If you want to go nuts with out joining the coffee forum... Lookup Bunnzilla :devilburn:


----------



## chiffonodd (May 22, 2016)

bkultra said:


> It's very well respected grinder for drip on the coffee forums. I use a Baratza Forté BG for drip, pour over, press and I'm very happy with its consistency and adjustability. If you want to go nuts with out joining the coffee forum... Lookup Bunnzilla :devilburn:



Thanks was hoping it was legit. Kept coming up in searches but if you just search for best kitchen knife you're liable to end up with a shun. :dazed:

Just aggregated some gift cards to pick up one of the SCAA certified bonavitas so now I need a grinder too sigh . . . Oh well what's another rabbit hole. :angel2:


----------



## daveb (May 22, 2016)

I've got the Virtuoso on the counter right now. Like and no regrets. I do mostly drip, a little expresso and a little French press, so went with it rather than the Encore. Could have saved the hundred.


----------



## bkultra (May 22, 2016)

I use a bonavita myself and a virtuoso would be a perfect grinder to complete the package.


----------



## DDPslice (May 23, 2016)

no offense to those who have it, it does a job. Get a rocky ranchilio https://www.google.com/search?q=rocky+ranchilio&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#q=rocky+rancilio
pretty much same price.

[video=youtube;AWH9qi5EBCE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWH9qi5EBCE[/video]


----------



## bkultra (May 23, 2016)

The rocky is mainly for espresso, I owned one for years. For drip, press, or pour over I would definitely recommend the virtuoso over it. The rocky has fallen out of favor on the coffee forums and is not recommend anymore these days.


----------



## DDPslice (May 23, 2016)

yea i guess then I would go with your advice, rocky is just what I've heard, im still crankin by hand!


----------



## chiffonodd (May 23, 2016)

bkultra said:


> I use a bonavita myself and a virtuoso would be a perfect grinder to complete the package.



I like the markings on your reservoir better, easier to see in mL if you wanna measure that way. I got the BV1900TD. Here's a fancy shmancy stock photo:


----------



## apicius9 (May 23, 2016)

bkultra said:


> The rocky is mainly for espresso, I owned one for years. For drip, press, or pour over I would definitely recommend the virtuoso over it. The rocky has fallen out of favor on the coffee forums and is not recommend anymore these days.



I' stubborn: I still think Blazens are good knives, and a Rocky is still a good enough grinder to handle grinds for a drip coffee or a French press  If I were to buy a new grinder, I would probably also go with the Virtuoso for drip and FP coffee. As it is, I delegated the Rocky to that when I got a Super Jolly for the espresso grinds. Works for me. 

Stefan


----------



## daveb (May 23, 2016)

Just got email from Whole Latte Love on grinder sale. I've bought from them in past and found them real easy to deal with. Damn you can get stupid real easy buying a bean grinder.

https://www.wholelattelove.com/grin...il&utm_term=0_6263d3b05c-00a7624461-250872565


----------



## chiffonodd (May 23, 2016)

daveb said:


> Just got email from Whole Latte Love on grinder sale. I've bought from them in past and found them real easy to deal with. Damn you can get stupid real easy buying a bean grinder.
> 
> https://www.wholelattelove.com/grin...il&utm_term=0_6263d3b05c-00a7624461-250872565



Unfortunately I already ignored your sage advice to save $100 on the encore and ordered a virtuoso


----------



## 99Limited (May 23, 2016)

I have been using a Virtuoso for 3.5 years and couldn't be happier. I did have the carrier for the upper burr crack and needed to be replaced. Baratza's parts are very reasonable if you ever need anything and their CS is great.

About a year ago I wanted to upgrade and get a Forte BG, but I just couldn't justify $$$. I'm glad I didn't go that route. The Virtuoso is perfect for grinding coffee for brewing.


----------



## daveb (May 23, 2016)

The convenience of twisting the timer knob and letting it run (Virtuoso) rather than having to hold the button (Encore) during grinding is easily worth the extra 100.:cool2:

A friend has the Vario and suggested it to me. I told him he was nuts. Course he doesn't get why a knife should be more that 50 bucks...


----------



## bkultra (May 24, 2016)

daveb said:


> A friend has the Vario and suggested it to me. I told him he was nuts. Course he doesn't get why a knife should be more that 50 bucks...



The Vario W (steel burrs) is one of the best brew grinders for the money, the forte is just a beefed up version.

Edit: In the picture I posted you will see a hand grinder that currently has the exact burr set of the Virtuoso.


----------



## Duckfat (May 24, 2016)

I've been using a Preciso for about three years now. No matter which model you get Baratza customer service is awesome. I've put hundreds of pounds of beans through mine and this year I needed to rebuild. When I broke it down and added up the parts it was nearly 2x the price of just sending it in for their factory refurb program so I let them know what I thought was the problem, sent it in and they put even more into it than I thought it needed. Better than new for $70 including labor, freight and a 1 year warranty.
I've no doubt you will be happy with the Baratza.


----------



## cjans (Jun 15, 2016)

the virtuoso is great. they are pretty easy to fix, too, and even if you arent the handiest type, repairs are usually quite affordable - less than 50, depending on whats up. in six years of daily use, i've just had to replace a part once, which i did myself for less than 10. the grind quality is superb. customer service, from what ive heard, is also excellent. should be though for the price ;-)


----------



## cyp450 (Jun 15, 2016)

You should check out the ascaso mini. It's similarly priced, and it's stepless!


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jun 15, 2016)

I have it for our work daily grinder at the office and I like it a lot. Well worth the money imho.


----------



## chiffonodd (Jun 15, 2016)

DeepCSweede said:


> I have it for our work daily grinder at the office and I like it a lot. Well worth the money imho.



Currently on order, waiting for delivery


----------



## Talim (Jun 15, 2016)

They have new one coming out called Sette.


----------



## strumke (Jun 16, 2016)

Talim said:


> They have new one coming out called Sette.



I'm picturing a cloud of static-y grinds flying all over my kitchen... I like the design, but unless the static is minimal, I feel like it would be a huge mess


----------



## Talim (Jun 16, 2016)

strumke said:


> I'm picturing a cloud of static-y grinds flying all over my kitchen... I like the design, but unless the static is minimal, I feel like it would be a huge mess



I know nothing about coffee grinders but why would this design produce more static? I'm not sure but I might have read it somewhere that they did design it to have less or minimal static.


----------



## strumke (Jun 16, 2016)

Talim said:


> I know nothing about coffee grinders but why would this design produce more static? I'm not sure but I might have read it somewhere that they did design it to have less or minimal static.



only because there's a gap for the grinds to fall from the grinders into the hopper. The grinders I've used have been sealed from the burrs to the hopper, and when I remove the hopper, I always get a bunch of grinds that fly out due to static. Maybe someone with more experience can opine though, I've used less expensive burr grinders so far.


----------



## cyp450 (Jun 20, 2016)

Most reviews for the pre-production Sette are positive. I wonder how the production model will fare--only time will tell. I just got my first espresso maker and am planning on purchasing a Sette when it's out. Hopefully it will be worth the wait.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 20, 2016)

I just picked up a Breville Smart Coffee Grinder on sale at William Sonoma. Only one brew out of it so far but it made a big difference


----------



## Duckfat (Jun 20, 2016)

I've owned the Breville. I hope others have better luck with that unit than I did. There's no way I could go back to that after owning the Baratza. The Breville is also No Bueno for Espresso.
Here's a link to my review of the Breville;

http://www.cheftalk.com/products/breville-bcg800xl-smart-grinder/reviews/4072


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 20, 2016)

Duck fat, your opinion is valued, noted. I'll save my receipt. I bought it for drip primarily. I'm replacing a Baratza Solis ironically.


----------



## Rule556 (Jul 5, 2016)

Late to this thread... I own a Baratza Virtuoso, that I use for my pour-over grinder (mainly Chemex), I have a Mazzer Lux-D (and Linea Mini) for espresso. It's a capable enough grinder, but doesn't quite have enough adjustability on the course end for my taste. I find my brew times just a bit too long, with nowhere to go on the adjustment. That said, for the price, it's close enough. It's repeatable, easy to clean, and reliable.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Duckfat (Jul 6, 2016)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Duck fat, your opinion is valued, noted. I'll save my receipt. I bought it for drip primarily. I'm replacing a Baratza Solis ironically.



I was very happy with the Breville when it was working. For me the only down side was the physical size. Sorry to hear about the Solis. I haven't seen that one in a long time but IIR they did have issues with that machine. BTW How's the Charcuterie going? Heading to the OBX soon for the annual Tuna chase!

Dave


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 6, 2016)

Dave, Good to know, I'll keep it in mind, if it starts acting up, we've got two Williams Sonoma close. 

I did a whole belly this winter in two logs. Maybe 18 LBS. After curing, was able to get a nice lactobacillus covering. I'm doing more whole muscle curing these days than ground. Bout you?

I haven't been on a boat in a couple of years. Probably got land-lubber legs by now too.


----------



## Graydo77 (Jul 12, 2016)

I have two capresso, one for grinding spices for my bbq rubs and the other for my coffee. Works great for 80 bucks from bed bath and beyond with a coupon. As for the static it's pretty noticeable when right out of the box but isn't bad after a couple uses.


----------

